# serrasalmus spilopleura



## piranhageek (Sep 22, 2003)

I recently bought two more 6'' gold spilos..... I added them into the 125g that i have the other two 6'' spilos in. They seemed to shoal right up;however, after about 15 min one of the smaller more elongated shaped spilo turned almost completely purple. I think this is a male. He seems to be going through perhaps a breeding ritual so to speak. Would anyone care to please tell me what i need to do to prompt them to breed. I was told that i need some black water extract and some type of breeding mesh that is the color black and looks like brillo pad. If there are any experienced spilo breeders out there that would take the time to give me some tips(especially about what kind of breeding mesh to use) i would GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. Thanks Bill. :smile:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know if yours are breeding or not&#8230; My gold spilos changed coloration like mood rings&#8230;silver, tan, and dark with visible cold belly, to totally dark&#8230;I am no expert on fish coloration, but piranhas seam to change colors for reasons I can't explain&#8230; But if you think they are spawning&#8230;.

Black water expert, or extract have brought me success.
What is your water temperature?????
I believe I simulated the entire spring in my aquarium&#8230;Spawning started around 77 degrees&#8230; Plants were slowly introduces and the temperature raised&#8230; This had my fish spawning from 2 to 3 weeks repeat ably&#8230; I can't say that the mesh is critical, but may help you salvage eggs&#8230; Apparently mine had a strange spawning ritual&#8230; Spawn produce eggs eat the eggs and go back to spawning&#8230; My golds first spawned in a tank with very little gravel&#8230; You must watch the fish or have someone watch them for you between noon and 7pm, or they may eat the eggs. All my spawning experiences happened in the afternoon to mid afternoon&#8230; I blackened the water and had my tank situated near a window getting open Sunlight&#8230; 
I believe by doing nightly water changes 30 percent and a gradual change in water temperature you may have luck&#8230;Try to introduce the fresh water to the tank buffered and then lower the ph all together&#8230; Unless you have methods of making you water low from the beginning&#8230; I kept my PH slightly acidic... around 6.7 to 6.5&#8230;.I can't over stress monitoring the PH&#8230; I check mine 3 times a day and make any necessary changes to keep it stable&#8230;I'm sure you know zero ammonia??? Daily water changes should keep all the other parameters somewhat stable&#8230;Once this stability in the water is achieved; the fish are less stressed and be come comfortable&#8230;.Spawning may occur&#8230; Use as little chemicals a possible&#8230; I never used anything thing like stress coat, stresszyme, or spawn aid&#8230;Aloe extract, and Lysine amino acids don't exist in the amazon basin so why introduce them to the home aquarium??? Research the native water, and get an understating of the biotope&#8230; The more you understand the native environment the more success you will have in spawning&#8230; Well the last tip is just my opinion&#8230;

In breeding piranhas you have to have a strange duality&#8230; You have to both be skeptic, and optimistic&#8230; Don't get to excited they may be spawning, but don't think you have the wrong spawning setup and change it drastically&#8230; I normally formulate and idea, and test if for 2 months&#8230; If no spawning success I will modify my set-up and chemistry&#8230;Document all the water conditions, so you can try to duplicate the spawn if you have success&#8230; Access, database and Excel are great for entering data and generating graphs&#8230;

Don't miss any water changes @ night&#8230; No matter what&#8230;And stay away from those automatic water changers&#8230; Unless you can remove the Chlorine&#8230;.Stay away from the RO units too, unless you just want to add trace elements!!! Tap water will work fine... Buffer it; remove the heavy metals, and chlorine&#8230; There are some solutions that will bond ammonia with humic acid&#8230; If you can find it great&#8230; I found they don't manufacture it any more&#8230; when I do see it in a store I buy all that they have...

PS... Keep me posted with any success&#8230;
PSS&#8230; Introducing the new fish may have caused stress with is making the fish turn colors&#8230; :sad:


----------

